# A&K Hobbies



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone ordered anything from A&K Hobbies? I ordered some lights from them on the 8th of December and haven't seen anything from them yet. Their return email address doesn't work and they are closed for the holidays through the 31st.

I was just wondering if anyone has had any dealings with this company. Thanks for any info.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i may be wrong but i thought thay had something on the front page about being closed until jan 08
i have been to several sites saying the same thing so i might be wrong on A&K


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

I still haven't received my order and my inquiries go unanswered. Does any one know if this company is still in business. They certainly charged my Paypal account quickly enough.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Amsra,,, 
Sorry to hear you are having problems... 
I can tell you that the day job keeps Angela very busy, alot of her week is spent out of town... So the weekend is when the shipping gets done. The Email box is overloaded with orders. There may also be a delay in the supply of whatever you ordered. 
Chris.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Chris--

Thanks for shedding some light on the inner workings of A&K Hobbies. 

I am just not too excited about a company that has my money for almost eight weeks without any kind of aknowledgement of my inquiries.

The facts are that their email address that they gave me on my order confirmation does not exist. They do not answer their "contact us" inquiries and the product I ordered said it was in stock when I ordered it. Many of the products on their website showed being "out of stock". My items did not.

I have been trying to give this company every benefit of the doubt, but it is getting harder and harder to accept that they are on the up and up. If they ignore all their customers like they have ignored me, while having use of MY money, they won't have to worry about their email box, whatever the real address is, being too full for very much longer.

I'd love to have their money to use for a couple of months interest free as well.

The bottom line is; if they have the products I ordered, they should ship them in a timely manner. If they don't have them, then please let me know that they are back ordered and don't use my money in the mean time.

Steve


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nobody cares how someones day job affects their part time business. All they care about is whether they get what they've paid for in a timely manner. It is not, at all, okay to leave anyone hanging. The bottom line, to me, is if you don't have time to _run_ your business, you don't have time to _have_ a business. I'd be upset about this situation, also.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve,,
I understand,,, and like I said, I was not trying to make excuses... FYI I am trying to get in touch with Ang also. More to help you than anything else. 
Kit Junkie, I can't disagree with you either. 
If I pay for something I expect it to be delivered asap same as anyone else.. I shipped a car out to Coach for a charity auction on the 15th of this month.. and it has not arrived yet! Am I upset? To say the least! I am upset! I paid for a service, I expect it! 
Knowing that mistakes happen, and there is usually a solution to the problem is why I jumped in on this.. Not sure I can fix it, but for the sake of the board members and the hobby shop, I figured I would give it a shot. 
Chris


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve..
Tried to PM you ... you aren't accepting them..
Call me... 812 843 3266 asap..
Thanks
Chris..


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Chris--

Thanks for the intervention. Hopefully all will work out in the near future and we will be able to chalk this up as nothing more than a temporary FUBAR.

(I didn't know I had to turn my PM on--it's on now)

UPDATE:

I talked with Angela tonight and she took full responsibility for letting my order "slip through the cracks". I can live with her apology and her offer to make it up to me.

It sounds like she has a good business with too little help to keep her from being overwhelmed at times.

I wish them all the best and will continue to order from her.

Thanks Angela for taking care this.

Steve


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Steve
Excellent!! I am happy the situation has been rectified! 
Thanks for working this out! As I said, most situations can be resolved...
In the future let me know if I can be of any help, I'll do what I can.
Chris


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

There is something to be said for admitting fault and taking care of the situation. :thumbsup: 

I'm glad it worked out.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

I received my order today. Angela came through and even though I told her it wasn't necessary to ship overnight, because of the proximity, she did anyway. The product is great. 

Now that that is resolved--Chris, I've got a question for you.

I have been looking for a Holmes type wrecker in 1/64th scale and have never found one. Ertl makes a Ford F250 duelly that I could see cutting the bed off and adding a nice resin wrecker body. What do you think about a project like that? There are a bunch of slot car guys that are looking for these to add to their layouts.

Give me your thoughts. 

Any interest from you diorama guys?


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think if a person could make a good master, so the casting was reasonably crisp, there might be some interest. There are some nice pickups that could be used.. The Ertl ford would make a good one also. Biggest problem I have with resin, atleast the ones I have tried, is they are a pain to clean, seems the release agent sometimes gets in the resin, even after washing I have had fisheye show up in the paint. But the pieces done in resin I have worked with look more like clay than the shiney hard plastic looking resin some of the slot guys use.. 
Johnny lightning made a sweet f250 with a holmes like wrecker..single axle dually, I have 2 of em, both are on the shelf sitting in with my semi's, plan was to make a diorama using a ERTL dealership as a truck shop. Somewhere I saw someone had converted it to a slotcar. 
If I could just get myself to drill one of mine..I could make a nice wrecker for draggin my junk off the track... 
Chris


----------

